# pantalla lcd no prenden lamparas



## tacholuis (Ene 25, 2010)

tengo una pantallita boss de 7" que le he pillado a un amigo mio porque segun el ya no servia, el echo es que despues de estarla jugando deun lado a otro pues he logrado que encienda el led indicador de power y pues al encender me da un destello la pantalla, pero no encienden las lamparas del lcd. apenas soy un aprendis de electronica soy ingeniero mecanico pero me gusta esta area y pues echando a perder se aprende... por ahi leyendo un poquito averigue que estas lamparas funcionan cn una frecuencia muy alta y pues requieren de un transformador y unos mosfet para la cnvercion de dc a ac no se si este mal pero de ahi parti para ir checando estas y puedo suponer que di cn el transformador en la pantalla que tengo y hay unos pequeños transistores en la placa de tipo superficial que no se que sean supongo que pudieran ser los mosfet que ando buscando.... he verificado voltajes y no hay voltajes en la zona esa he medido tanto en dc como en ac si alguien me quiere echar una manita aqui les dejo algunas imagenes.... gracias.




pd. estos transistores solo tienen 4 letras encima y son: DK QE la E del final esta testada. por si alguien sabe como leerlos se los agradeceria


----------



## armandolopezmx (Ene 25, 2010)

hola...
efectivamente esos transitores oscilan y mediante el balastro (el transformador) elevan el voltaje y hace que enciendas la lamparas...


perodices que has logrado que endienda el led rojo del powerr...
Miral. el sistema de las lamparas es muy similar al que traen algunos equpos de GPS. pero cuando la pantalla no enciende (lampara).  pero los botones responden bien,  .. (en el caso de los gps.. pillan cada vez que oprimes una tecla). es señal que el quipo esta bien, y que la lampara es el problema.   cuando es asi... con una lampara de mano ilumino la pantalla, y se alcanza ver la imagenal fondo.  ya sean letras, dibujos, mapas..  
pero como dices que destella la lampara, y que antes no encendia el led rojo, es probable que tu problema este en otro lado. 
en mi caso cuando la lampara no funciona,  se ve quemada  (negra)al inicio en ambos lados donde estan los cables que van al conector.
espero haberme explicado bien, ...
suerte.


----------



## Fortivo (Feb 12, 2010)

Hola amigo, yo tengo tambien desarmada una pantalla lcd, pero sin ese circuito de alimentacion, y claro, la cosa que kiero utilizar esta pantalla sin el lcd para un experimento, se ve que tiene los cables de toda la pantalla pero tengo un problema , que no se que voltaje lleva los catodos frios o (lampara llamada por aki), seguro que trabaja con un balastro electronico con un oscilador, como lo que trae los catodos frios para poner a los pc por dentro que viene en colores. 
no se si sabras cuanta tension debe o aguanta estos catodos, si lo sabes te lo agradeceria, un saludo¡


----------

